# Google to cease support for third-party cookies in its Chrome browser.



## Phishfry (Jan 19, 2020)

Does this make anybody feel better? It sure seems like a publicity stunt to me.









						Google Chrome’s cookie ban is good news for Google — and maybe your privacy
					

But it’s terrible for smaller advertisers.




					www.vox.com
				











						Google Says Chrome Will End Support for Third-Party Cookies That Track You. Here's Why That's Not All Good News
					

The company still plans to track you without cookies.




					www.inc.com


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 20, 2020)

Note that a few of the other big browsers (Firefox and Safari) have already banned third party cookies too.

Anything that helps keep some of your information private is a good thing, even if this one doesn't make a huge difference.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 20, 2020)

I've always disallowed them as long as I can remember so they're just setting the default to something I've always used.  Fine with me, one less thing to change.

In terms of making a difference, I don't know, probably not.  I only shut them off because most of the time they're for advertising data and I don't want that crap clogging up the cache.


----------



## blackhaz (Jan 20, 2020)

They're going to leak your data slowly and will leverage all the computing power they have to track you, while shitting on the efforts of other browsers and undermining their reputation. Screw Google. It has turned into the next corporation of evil some years ago. Electronic Frontier Foundation has a write-up on this:

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/08/dont-play-googles-privacy-sandbox-1


----------



## tonnyhals (Jan 24, 2020)

I don’t see anything strange at all. Never liked the garbage created by Google.


----------

